# Storage & Transport For The Vape Gear



## Tom (7/12/13)

I am looking for something to keep my gear in (it is not that much yet, but will most likely grow).... and it needs to be for travelling. Found this clip, that is very neat!



it is from someone on a german forum, he bought the case cheap at ebay, googled here for local supplies but it seems to be difficult to get something like that at a decent price in SA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (7/12/13)

what a rip off....found something now:

http://www.amazon.com/Vaultz-Medici...ef=sr_1_2?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1386416949&sr=1-2

cost R250

and then the same case locally:
http://www.wantitall.co.za/Health-a...-Lock-8-25-x-5-x-2-5-Inches-Black__B00FBCF2L4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (7/12/13)

so....if you search deep enough in the www
A local site importing that very same case for R410:

http://shopping.all4women.co.za/product_info.php?Itemcode=B0028R6XT0

unbelieveable that wantitall sells it for such a ridiculous price.


----------



## CraftyZA (7/12/13)

Bosch rexroth sells all the alu extrusions you need to make a case like that.
The. You can customize the size and design to your exact need. They even give you some design software, and after you've done the design, you send it for material costs etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (7/12/13)

and now comparing sizes:

the one in the videoclip is 25cm x 20cm x 5cm

and the Vaultz is 21cm x 13cm x 6cm

btw. the one in the video is: http://www.alucases.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=81&osCsid=0hh5h9hlg396u8rf57povd4574

and costs just under R200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/12/13)

Those are real executive cases for a vaper!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (7/12/13)

Handguns normally comes in a case like that

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (7/12/13)

Provape make a hardcore looking carry case for the Provari:

http://www.provape.com/Carry-Case-Caddy-p/carrycaddy.htm

But I'm actually considering something a little more like this:

http://m.ormsdirect.co.za/pelican-r-1120-case-with-foam-black



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/13)

Fantastic info Tom! Was thinking about this myself. Havent had to do a travel trip since i started vaping, but its going to be a problem for me fairly soon

Rawram, I love the Pelican you found at Orms. Super idea! I actually quite like that case. Pity they dont put dimensions on the page. But i wonder if it has multiple levels or if what you see in the pic is all you can store. Case looks quite deep. 

Great info guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (7/12/13)

yeah, what I like about the one in the video is the size, i don't want to take a whole toolbox on my travels .. that one is just big enough for the gear that one wants to take with, and it fits in the baggage easily without leaving other stuff (underpants or so ) behind.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (20/1/14)

reviving this....found some other stuff I like, to keep vape gear in front of you at the PC:




and this is also not bad, but only for peeps that can fill it (not me ):

http://dampferschraenkchen.de/combi.php

Reactions: Like 3


----------

